# Old Royal Liver with profits life insurance policies



## DingDing (17 Nov 2006)

Looking for advice, if a person who is deceased had a number of with profit royal liver life insurance policies for small sums of money in current value, i.e. a couple of hundred euro fully paid up in the late 70's. What would these policies be worth now, woupd they be worth anything if the RL demualises. Would it be better to encash these policies now or wait to see what happens with demutalisation. Any advice would be appriciated.
Thanks

MOD Would it be better to move this to the demutilisation section.

Thanks


----------



## Ravima (21 Nov 2006)

if policyholder is deceased, then policy benefit should be paid/claimed. there is no point in letting the policy carry on as no benefits will be bestowed on the deceased in the event of demutualisation.


----------



## DingDing (21 Nov 2006)

Rimva

Thank you for your advise, as expected.

Thanks


----------

